# What is your favorite holiday show?



## chrissy1 (Nov 11, 2010)

I still love watching A Christmas Story, so classic!


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 12, 2010)

I agree- 'A Christmas Story' is a classic. I love that movie.   

When I was a kid growing up, my favorites were A Charlie Brown Christmas, and Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer. I still like them to this day.

IrishLass


----------



## Deda (Nov 12, 2010)

Love Actually.

We have to watch that movie several times during the Christmas holidays.  It's so ridiculously funny.  (I wouldn't recommend letting kids watch.)


----------



## wonderland (Nov 12, 2010)

chrissy1 said:
			
		

> I still love watching A Christmas Story, so classic!



it's my favorite too.


----------



## ilove2soap (Nov 12, 2010)

We really like "Its a Wonderful Life"  although my daughter's favorite is "Home Alone"


----------



## chrissy1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yea Charlie Brown and Rudolph are great, and you can't go wrong with Home Alone.  Somehow it worked its way into the great Christmas movies.


----------



## xyxoxy (Nov 13, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Love Actually.
> 
> We have to watch that movie several times during the Christmas holidays.  It's so ridiculously funny.  (I wouldn't recommend letting kids watch.)



Me too!
What a great cast and such a sweet colloection of intertwined stories.


----------



## Chay (Nov 17, 2010)

"Rudolph" and "How The Grinch Stole Christmas"


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 17, 2010)

"Elf" is one of my faves.  The kids like "The Polar Express" and one year we went to the 4D theatre here where the chairs move and the scent of hot chocolate fills the theatre during the hot chocolate sequence.  Really neat!


----------



## chrissy1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank is really cool, I never heard of a theater doing that.  And Elf is a very funny feel good movie!


----------



## Sibi (Nov 20, 2010)

The Polar Express is my newest favorite!!  But when I was a kid I loved the The year without a Santa Clause with the heat and snow misers (actually I still love it)!!!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 21, 2010)

Emmett Otter's Jugband Christmas is my absolute favorite.  They never show it anymore.


----------



## chrissy1 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have never even heard of Emmett Otter's Jugband Christmas.  I will have to check that out sometime.


----------



## snapdragonsoaps (Nov 21, 2010)

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, Love that movie


----------



## Hazel (Nov 21, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Love Actually.
> 
> We have to watch that movie several times during the Christmas holidays.  It's so ridiculously funny.  (I wouldn't recommend letting kids watch.)



I loved the scene between Alan Rickman and Rowan Atkinson. My sister and I still use the phrase "In the flashest of flashes".   I also liked how Atkinson said "You won't regret it, sir" and the way Rickman replies "Wanna bet?". I don't know...I just found this whole scene really funny. It's the one scene I remember the best except for Bill Nighy's scenes. I loved his character! ROFL (Off topic - check out the movie "Still Crazy".)



			
				Chay said:
			
		

> "Rudolph" and "How The Grinch Stole Christmas"



Classics!


----------



## Deda (Nov 23, 2010)

Hazel, I loved that scene!  

We say that, too. "you won't regret it, sir.  wanna bet?"

I didn't think another person did that!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 25, 2010)

Whoops! Just saw this reply.

I'm sure there's other people who use lines from this film. There are some great lines in it.

Just yesterday, my sister mentioned she had to go to the grocery but she wouldn't be long and said she'd be back "in the flashest of flashes".  I immediately thought "uh huh, she's going to take forever". Two hours later she calls me and she's still at the grocery!  

Talking about this has made me want to see the movie again.


----------

